

Announcing the C++ FAQ - fafner
http://isocpp.org/blog/2014/03/faq

======
xjh
[http://yosefk.com/c++fqa/](http://yosefk.com/c++fqa/)

~~~
fafner
The FQA is silly and out of date.

